# Woodworking Show



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok have we all agreed to meet at the front ticket office at around 12 to 12:30 Friday ? Now who is going to be there?
I will be bringing my wife and myself.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there solo at noon.

Jeff


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there solo - as close to noon as I can be.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Noon also...just me!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My husband, my son and I probably won't be there until around 4:30. We have to wait for my son to get out of school. There is also a chance I might have to take someone fishing that afternoon and if that happens we won't get to go until Saturday or Sunday (sure hope not).

You'll have fun and don't buy everything.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You guys and gals have fun. I hope to go Saturday or Sunday. Some people have to work for a livin still you know. Just wait about 5 years and I will be there on a Friday also. Five more years, 60 months, hmmm, 5 years sounds better. Can't wait.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Galvbay you going to be there?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Got kitchen duty for the Harris County Seniors fish fry fund raiser all day. With this new toy (boat).....wood stuff is on the back burner for awhile! There are too many wood toys out there that I want and can't have. You guys have fun and check out the woodturners group. Tell 'em you want some 'hands on' time. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

sure going to miss you and Karen.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Wife and I will be there for the noon openning.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Would love to join you but I'll be leaving the valley headed home about then. Hope to make it Saturday though. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got a change in plans Barb is not going with me. I am flying solo today.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tell Barb to come and you stay home :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll still be there, look for the bald guy in a dark blue long sleeve shirt.


Terry


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Have fun everyone!


----------

